# Political Correctness



## Zoom-boing (Jul 6, 2009)

There is an annual contest at Texas A&M University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was "Political Correctness." The winner wrote:

"Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."

Bingo.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 6, 2009)

Hold true for censorship to ... universalness is awesomeness!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Hold true for censorship to ... universalness is awesomeness!


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL...

Gig 'em, Aggies!


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> There is an annual contest at Texas A&M University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was "Political Correctness." The winner wrote:
> 
> "Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."
> 
> Bingo.



Just call it 'Libtard-Speak' and call it a day.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 6, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > There is an annual contest at Texas A&M University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was "Political Correctness." The winner wrote:
> ...



So then @#$!# and *beep* can be Contard-speak?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 6, 2009)

PC-ness knows no political boundaries.  Anyone who buys into it is a fool.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 6, 2009)

A few neighbors and were discussing what one can say now a days and what is supposedly incorrect to say..

Redefine words and make them your own to attempt to change the way society looks at things.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 6, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> A few neighbors and were discussing what one can say now a days and what is supposedly incorrect to say..
> 
> Redefine words and make them your own to attempt to change the way society looks at things.



Such as how the word "like" is now foul language ... though not recognized by the morons who bleep out the word fuck instead.

Or how "crap" is actually the exact same thing as saying "shit" ...

Like that?


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Do Neocons believe in political correctness?  I thought just the Libtards did that.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 6, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



The only real difference is that Neolibs call theirs Political Correctness while Neocons call it the FCC.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > A few neighbors and were discussing what one can say now a days and what is supposedly incorrect to say..
> ...


Gay used to mean happy, joyful, etc... saying "like" in every sentence is just a teen type thing going on.

Conservative is now equated with neo-con. Surely do not say your a Christian/Believer that will get the worst coming from the (using xsited1's phrase) libtard's. 

Bang, use to mean explosion, used vulgar representation of sex.



Wingnut, actually meant it was an item that threaded onto a bolt. It is now used by Libtards to describe anyone they disagree with.


Bash, changes meanings all around depending on the conversation. 


Tough, goes from I don't care to actually describing the makeup of a material item.

And it goes on and on.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 6, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Actually, the word "like" is abused, which makes it fouls language, the true definition of foul language not the twisted version used by censorship fucks. Foul language is any word that is used abusively or phrases with the intent of offending. Fuck isn't a foul word really, it actually has a non-offensive meaning, but was demonized by idiots who pretended to want to "protect" people ... just like political correctness police ... same acts just different political groups.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Actually, the word "like" is abused, which makes it fouls language, the true definition of foul language not the twisted version used by censorship fucks. Foul language is any word that is used abusively or phrases with the intent of offending. Fuck isn't a foul word really, it actually has a non-offensive meaning, but was demonized by idiots who pretended to want to "protect" people ... just like political correctness police ... same acts just different political groups.


I knew a guy that used to say "why thank you" any time anyone told him "fuck you". He probably still does.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



I'd say the Libtards use the FCC as well for censorship.  Remember Al Gore's wife?  There are a lot of Libtards like her.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 6, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Yeah, but about the same number of Neocons use Political Correctness to ... it's really non-partisan, just fun to make the partisan connections for a nice flame sometimes. The reality is, any form of censorship is purely one person trying to tell others how to talk and nothing more.


----------



## editec (Jul 6, 2009)

The charge of political correctness only be leveled because of the antithetical political correctness of the accuser.

Not funny, I know, merely ironic.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



I found a good article on political correctness:



> If we look at it analytically, if we look at it historically, we quickly find out exactly what it is. Political Correctness is cultural Marxism. It is Marxism translated from economic into cultural terms. It is an effort that goes back not to the 1960s and the hippies and the peace movement, but back to World War I. If we compare the basic tenets of Political Correctness with classical Marxism the parallels are very obvious.
> 
> The Origins of Political Correctness


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend of mine from Virginia e-mailed this to me several weeks ago and I've been using it as my signature line ever since.  I think it describes PC to a T.


----------



## Bootneck (Jul 7, 2009)

*HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:* 

1. She is not a "BABE" or a "CHICK" - She is a "BREASTED LADY." 

2. She is not a "SCREAMER" or a "MOANER" - She IS "VOCALLY APPRECIATIVE." 

3. She is not "EASY" - She is "HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE." 

4. She is not a "DUMB BLONDE" - She is a "LIGHT-HAIRED DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION SUPERHIGHWAY." 

5. She has not "BEEN AROUND" - She is A "PREVIOUSLY-ENJOYED COMPANION." 

6. She is not an "AIRHEAD" - She is "REALITY IMPAIRED." 

7. She does not get "DRUNK" or "TIPSY" - She gets "CHEMICALLY INCONVENIENCED." 

8. She does not have "BREAST IMPLANTS" - She is "MEDICALLY ENHANCED." 

9. She does not "NAG" you - She becomes "VERBALLY REPETITIVE." 

10. She is not a "TRAMP" - She is "SEXUALLY EXTROVERTED." 

11. She does not have "MAJOR LEAGUE HOOTERS" - She Is "PECTORALLY SUPERIOR." 

12. She is not a "TWO -BIT HOOKER" - She is a "LOW COST PROVIDER." 


*HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:* 

1. He does not have a "BEER GUT" - He has developed a "LIQUID GRAIN STORAGE FACILITY." 

2. He is not a "BAD DANCER" - He is "OVERLY CAUCASIAN." 

3. He does not "GET LOST ALL THE TIME" - He "INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS." !  

4. He is not "BALDING" - He is in "FOLLICLE REGRESSION." 

5. He is not a "CRADLE ROBBER" - He prefers "GENERATIONAL DIFFERENTIAL RELATIONSHIPS." 

6. He does not get "FALLING-DOWN DRUNK" - He becomes "ACCIDENTALLY HORIZONTAL." 

7. He does not act like a "TOTAL ASS" - He develops a case of "RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION." 

8. He is not a "MALE CHAUVINIST PIG" - He has "SWINE EMPATHY." 

9. He is not afraid of "COMMITMENT" - He is "RELATIONSHIP CHALLENGED." 

10. He is not "HORNY" - He is "SEXUALLY FOCUSED." 

11. It's not his "CRACK" you see hanging out of his pants - It's "REAR CLEAVAGE."


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> *HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*
> 
> 1. She is not a "BABE" or a "CHICK" - She is a "BREASTED LADY."
> 
> ...





How politically correct of ya to provide political correctness for both sexes!


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 7, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> 7. She does not get "DRUNK" or "TIPSY" - She gets "CHEMICALLY INCONVENIENCED."


That could be considered "chemically convenient" depending on the circumstances of the company she's keeping at the time.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

> 3. He does not "GET LOST ALL THE TIME" - He "INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS." !




No.... He definitely gets lost ALL the time....


----------

